#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Dogs

## Dillinger

A place to stick your own dog or rabid soi dogs

Here's some pit bull puppies, only 6,000 baht each here

The black one's the male, who gets chewed by all the girls apparently.





The one on the left looks the pick of the litter



Look at these eyes-Super cute

----------


## Hugh Cow

My little doggy

----------


## BaitongBoy

Cujo?...

----------


## Dillinger

Meet my new addition.

The missus brought it back last weekend. It looked to young to be away from its mom

Took it the vets today and he reckons is only 3 weeks old and that its a poodle shitzu cross

So heres the shitpoo

----------


## Dillinger

What do you reckon to the kennel ive built him?

----------


## Topper

^swank!

----------


## Auroria

^^ I've woken up in worse places.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^Hmm........a doghouse hotel, think i'll get to work on the fridge freezer box :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

Somchai




Good with the kid.  Although generally stays away when she's feeling playful...

----------


## Dillinger

Wow theyve both grown up quick

----------


## Nicethaiza

Somchai look sad... :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

What your dog name Dill?

----------


## baldrick

Do

when they are together they are easily called  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Very good Baldy :Smile: 

Its been given the name Skye out of Paw Patrol.

It'll have pink boots, collar, wings and sunglasses.

You won't see me walking it

----------


## Chittychangchang

Here's our "Top Dog", soft as shit with the children.

It got attacked by a Pit Bull last week and gave a good account of itself.

Fooking bollocked the young lad in front of his gang of pot heads.

I said" Keep that fooking dog on a lead or i'll have it destroyed under the dangerous dogs act and you lot cautioned and your parents informed about your drug use".

They must have thought i was a copper cause they all fooked off pretty quick :Smile: 





Intelligent, perceptive and with galleons of energy on tap..

----------


## PAG

Our 1 year old American Staffordshire:



and with our 9 year old Golden Retriever in the background:

----------


## armstrong

> Wow theyve both grown up quick


you ain't kidding.

----------


## PAG

The 3 dogs (8 year old Soi type terrier at M'Sahib's feet).   10 year old rabbit getting some attention.

----------


## S Landreth

Dearly missed,....


Girlfriend (who loved the animal) used to place sticky notes on him

----------


## Chittychangchang

All impulse but dogs start with a carboard kennel but pretty soon you'll be shelling out for on some of these..







or get it trained..



or not..



Then eventually, it will get board with it's palatial new bed and..


You'll be in the..

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile: 

Love the poop a scoop

----------


## Pragmatic

> its a poodle shitzu cross


  I always thought a Shih Tzu was a zoo without any animals.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

My pit-bull likes to sleep on its back.

----------


## PAG

> My pit-bull likes to sleep on its back.


Fine looking girl.

----------


## Pragmatic

> only 6,000 baht each here


 3-3,500 around here. I'd never pay 6G's for a dog. And before I bought a dog I'd want to see both parents if I was paying top $. 

And Pag, why did you get the dogs ears cut? Are you American? I'm sorry to say that I find dogs with their ears cut repulsive. Not the dogs fault but ............

----------


## Loy Toy

> Sad to hear, LT. Like losing one of the family.
> 
> Yep Hal.
> 
> I spent hours after she passed thinking about all the great memories we had with Bonnie.
> 
> To be honest I was quite relieved she passed as she was spending more time at the vet then at home of late in pain as they found she had cancer of the upper palate that had travelled into her nose.
> 
> Over 16 years for a pug is quite remarkable.
> ...


No mate on the driveway outside.

And thanks to all those that sent their condolences.

----------


## Joe 90

16 years is a good innings LT.

Still it must be like losing a family member after all that time.
Sorry for your loss.

----------


## Loy Toy

Cheers mate.

What was really noticeable was the mood of the other 3 dogs was sombre after Bonnie passed even though they were in the backyard and Bonnie was upstairs. No doubt the other dogs had sensed something was wrong.

Anyway she is now resting on our other piece of land under a nice bed of flowers that the missus planted for her.

----------


## Reg Dingle

Sorry to hear that LT. Hope you're all good.





> it must be like losing a family member after all that time.


deleted. Insensitive..
 sorry

----------


## Joe 90

^ :Smile: 

Missed that.

He's getting on a bit, 8 years old now.
I  remember when we first brought him home and the ex said in typical Thai abrasive fashion " he go or I go!"

The dog won!

----------


## Stumpy

I had a break in the rain for a few hours so I snuck in a pool vacuum.  My dogs  supervised.

----------


## Joe 90

Great pic!

----------


## hallelujah

Woman spends three days in hospital after her daughter's dog accidently did a poo on her face while she was asleep - Manchester Evening News

 :Eek5:  :Ugh2:  :Crying:  :Speechless:  :Ugh:  :Puke:

----------


## Mendip

^ Soft Northerners...

----------


## hallelujah

> ^ Soft Northerners...


Ahem. 

Amanda,* from Bristol*, said: "I was having my afternoon nap with Belle, like I always do, when I suddenly felt something squirt in my mouth. I rushed to the bathroom and my son was in the shower, so before I washed it out I had time to take a quick snap!

Your manor! 

Why the fuck would she take a photo?!??!??! Is there some kind of dog shit fetish website you lot have got going?  :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

^ Why ever was she in the Manchester Evening News then? She must have moved up north.


I once had a pet dog pee on my head while I was asleep and I went to school the next morning. Didn't even wash my hair.

I still remember that day. My hair was wet and greasy all day and I couldn't work out why... until I went to bed that evening and discovered the soaking wet pillow. Then it all fell into place!  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Whilst reading that I spat my coffee out and now I have a wet crutch.

----------


## armstrong

Did you hurt your leg?

----------


## Joe 90

> Soft Northerners.





> Ahem





 :smiley laughing:

----------


## tunk

Today will be my third day out on the flood water feeding street dogs. Fed over 30 dogs yesterday. Today I'll take my camera, if we get the rain that they're predicting, it will be the last time I see many of them.

----------


## tunk

May not be able to get out again. The river came up another 6" overnight and the way the rain is coming down right now, the amount of run off will be huge. The seven pups I pictured earlier will probably get washed away today. Mother nature thinning the population, only the strongest will survive.

----------


## tunk

Gf is looking at her phone of course, she tells me a story on the news about a falang abandoning his dogs. Fucking hypocrites, how many Thai abandon dogs but it doesn't make the news.

----------


## tunk

This kayak has been sitting in the show room window, of a sporting goods store, for at least 10 years that I know. When I asked about it 10 years ago they told me 60,000 baht, I said nothing just walked out. Today the price was 15,000 baht. The gf told them we know its been sitting here for ten years not making you any money, we'll give you 12,000. Its mine. Tomorrow it hits the water looking for survivors. its 11 feet fiberglass made by Adirek in Thailand.

----------


## tunk

Whoops forgot the pic.

----------


## malmomike77

> Whoops forgot the pic.


Good price, should outlive you.

----------


## Shutree

> Tomorrow it hits the water looking for survivors.


Good luck and take care out there. Kayaking a river in flood is ambitious. Do you have a land-based watcher?

----------


## DrWilly

Do you have any skill kayaking?

----------


## Loy Toy

When I arrived home today my wife told me that a large water monitor lizard had attacked Lucky, my adopted soi dog, had her in its mouth and Bruno, my adopted Pitbull, came to her rescue picking the lizards up in his mouth nearly chopping it in half.

Blood everywhere and Lucky had bites on her nose and shoulder and the deceased monitor lizard is now over the wall and back in the Klong.

From memory Bruno has killed at least 10 of these lizards not to mention numerous snakes. He is certainly a good guard at our home.

----------


## DrWilly

That’s fortunate

----------


## tunk

> Good luck and take care out there. Kayaking a river in flood is ambitious. Do you have a land-based watcher?


I would never go out on the river the way it looks right now, not even the Thai men go out there, only on the flood plain. The way the river is over flowing right now, you would have to go up current very hard to even get out on the river. When the river drops and the flood water is draining back to the river, thats when you want to stay far away, because you can get carried out on the river. And yes I'm expierenced, when I left the US I sold my two kayaks. You would be a total fool to try and learn kayaking out on the flood waters.

----------


## tunk

> When I arrived home today my wife told me that a large water monitor lizard had attacked Lucky, my adopted soi dog, had her in its mouth and Bruno, my adopted Pitbull, came to her rescue picking the lizards up in his mouth nearly chopping it in half.
> 
> Blood everywhere and Lucky had bites on her nose and shoulder and the deceased monitor lizard is now over the wall and back in the Klong.
> 
> From memory Bruno has killed at least 10 of these lizards not to mention numerous snakes. He is certainly a good guard at our home.


Give Bruno a hug and kiss from me.

----------


## Reg Dingle

> You would be a total fool to try and learn kayaking out on the flood waters.


Take it round Mendy's lake for the maiden voyage

----------


## Mendip

^ You are very welcome Tunk, I think we would have many dog stories to share. Sadly the only way I could join you out on the water would be on my daughter's inflatable pink flamingo as our dinghy sprung a leak last year.

Oh, and please bring that little saw thing as well... the mango trees are out of control!  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> Its mine. Tomorrow it hits the water looking for survivors.


You might think about a skirt for it, to stop water getting in. Unless it came with one.

----------


## Mendip

^ I don't want to sound flippant but Reg Dingle may well have a skirt free on a week day.

----------


## tunk

Update: Well I didn't get my kayak in the water yesterday, had an unexpected turn of events. At daybreak I went to feed brown dog that lives under the bridge. We have two bridges into Ubon, one is closed because of flood water, the other [where brown dog lives] is bumper to bumper traffic backed up for miles. Not such a problem on a scooter. Just before the bridge there is a u turn, I was stopped at the u turn and I got mauled by a pack of 5 feral street dogs. My fucking pack found me. So here I am in the middle of the u with 5 dogs around my scooter. They were at least one mile of open water away from where they live. They follow me off to the side and I get them away from this traffic. I flop down, and they are climbing all over me and I'm thinking what the fuck am I going to do. These dogs have been through hell. They're very hungry and so scared, and they are not about to let me out of their site. I had only brought enough food for brown dog and I had 5 very hungry dogs, so I had to try and get them to stay there while I went for food, I couldn't pull out into bumper to bumper traffic with 5 dogs following me. They got distracted by a flock of chickens and I had to take the oportunity to slip away. I'm far from home maybe 6 miles. By the time I got back I had lost 2 dogs. A Thai man had chased them for trying to eat his chickens. he told me they had crossed the highway never to be seen again. So Pooh and Ashley are out there somewhere. The other 3 had stayed where I last fed them, I walked for miles looking and calling Pooh and Ashley, nothing. While walking I found a perfect temperary home for them. a deserted building, high and dry with no other dogs. They followed my scooter for about a quarter mile to safety. They have stayed there since. I visit twice a day and keep their bellies full. They are high and dry with full bellies, hopefully no reason to leave. The traffic is so heavy, so I went there at 3am, no traffic and quiet. I called and called, no Pooh or Ashley. I'll keep looking everyday, maybe I'll get lucky.

----------


## Mendip

Tunk, these dogs are survivors. We've had dogs disappear for several days and then return, although admittedly not under your circumstances.

Good luck in finding Pooh and Ashley.

----------


## tunk

So this morning I launched my kayak. the flood water is close enough that I carried my kayak from home to the water. I stayed out for 2 hours, but I didn't need that long to see there is nothing to save. There are knolls and I thought there might be dogs on those knolls, but the water is much deeper than I thought. Nothing to see just water and tree tops the knolls are long gone. I carefully paddled out to the edge of the river because I have a friend live out there, he raises fish in the river, he has 2 huge pontoons and I wanted to check on his dogs. He made a serious mistake, he anchored his pontoons up river from his house, never thinking the water would get that high, now his pontoons are smashing his house and he is trying to save it, and I can't help. The current was very strong there and not a chance in hell a 66 year old man was going to climb out of a kayak and onto a pontoon with raging current below, not Indiana fucking Jones. He has a boat and a phone, he should get the hell out. I told him good luck and let the current carry me away from the river. when I got back the gf talked to some Thai about my friend and they said he would not leave. Two hours was enough for me, and I know I need to make some modifications. That seat or my ass. This evening I found 3 missing puppies that I thought were lost and maybe more hiding in the bushes. I have no idea how they got out, maybe Pattaya rescue is already here.

----------


## tunk

Thanks Mendip. Pooh was my baby, she is the sister of my two pups, and Ashley is their mother. Pooh never thought of herself as a street dog. That is why it was so hard to stop them following me. they have only seen love and kindness from me, they have never seen me screaming " No No Stay away Stay here."

----------


## tunk



----------


## malmomike77

Tunk, i was on the Mun back in Aug and at the time we were surprised how little rain there was in Ubon.

----------


## DrWilly

> his pontoons are smashing his house and he is trying to save it, and I can't help. The current was very strong there and not a chance in hell a 66 year old man was going to climb out of a kayak and onto a pontoon with raging current below, not Indiana fucking Jones. He has a boat and a phone, he should get the hell out. I told him good luck and let the current carry me away from the river.



Dogs are more important to help anyway.

----------


## tunk



----------


## tunk

> Dogs are more important to help anyway.



I'm sure you would have jumped right in to help Condo Boy, because well thats what Condo Boys do when they're not sitting in front of their computer. Ever been in a kayak Condo Boy ? Thats what I thought, again commenting on something you know nothing about.

----------


## tunk

> Tunk, i was on the Mun back in Aug and at the time we were surprised how little rain there was in Ubon.


Looks like you are at the floating restaurants just past the bridge. The rains came late Mike, once they came they just wouldn't stop. We are still several feet below 2019 levels.

----------


## malmomike77

Yep, good times, sad to see the troubles now. You have a good heart....

----------


## DrWilly

> Ever been in a kayak Condo Boy ? Thats what I thought, again commenting on something you know nothing about.



Gosh, it’s always a competition with you, innit? But yeah, course I’ve been in a kayak. Too many times to count. Twit.

----------


## malmomike77

> You have a good heart....


yep you do

----------


## DrWilly

Talking to yerself, toots?

----------


## malmomike77

> Gosh, it’s always a competition with you, innit? But yeah, course I’ve been in a kayak. Too many times to count. Twit.


you can see he cares for something but......





> Talking to yerself, toots?


well.

----------


## malmomike77

you and that Kraut wanker are made for each other

----------


## DrWilly

This thread is about dogs, do you have a dog story?

----------


## malmomike77

> This thread is about dogs, do you have a dog story?


Do you have anything to add?

----------


## tunk

willie never has anything to add,he needs to step away from the computer and get a life. He just sits in his box in Malaysia argueing with strangers on the internet. He fears leaving his box because there are feral dogs out there that eat shit.

----------


## Loy Toy

I am a lover of canines and have always had furry friends around me.

Each day I take my best mate Bruno for a walk and the adjacent Soi is the normal route being about a  km long from end to end. 

And every day the same Soi dogs come on loud and brash and Bruno just looks at them with disdain and boredom.

Today the loudest and clearly most arrogant male, obviously the pack leader, come up to Bruno nose to nose growling threateningly and I let the leash out about 6 inches just enough for contact and the other dog yelped and turned tail with the other four dogs following.

I doubt tomorrow we will have problem with this pest who I have seen chase motor bikes and threatens people as they enter the nearby 7 Eleven.

----------


## tunk

Just keeps raining and the water keeps rising. I walk the edge of the flood with a bag of food, there are so many displaced dogs. The fear in their eyes breaks your heart. You just want to comfort them and tell them be strong, it will be OK. I used this photo to make fliers and offer a reward for Pooh. Pooh is on the left, Sally is safe in the abandon building.

----------


## DrWilly

> there are so many displaced dogs.


Probably a few displaced humans too.

----------


## tunk

You are a real humanitarian Condo Boy, probably you can see the devastation from your balcony. And what are you doing to help you worthless piece of shit. Again shoot off your mouth about something you know nothing about. Thats your life sit in front of your computer and shoot off your mouth you pathetic piece of shit.

----------


## tunk

These are the 3 survivors from the litter of 7 I used to feed. I have no idea how they got here, somebody must have plucked them out of the water, because they are totally wild, no way you could catch them unless they were trapped on a small island. They will be OK now, I know where they are and will see that they eat everyday.

----------


## tunk

Today I walked maybe 2 miles through flood water feeding stranded dogs, from the bridge at Ubon to Warren. Dogs stranded on the median strip, dog stranded on a ledge in a flower bed. there is nothing I can do for them other than see that their bellies are full. My own 3 stranded in a deserted building. Sally followed me again, I had to carry her back through chest deep water and put her back where she belongs. Then bitch, bitch, bitch so she didn't follow me again. The water is still rising. My 3 have about 24 more inches before they are in trouble.

----------


## Norton

> The water is still rising


No where to go I think because Mekong river so high.

----------


## tunk

> No where to go I think because Mekong river so high.


Damn, its got to stop soon...right ?

----------


## Norton

> Damn, its got to stop soon...right ?


August and September typically our heavist rain slowing through October. Near done mid this month.

----------


## tunk

The gf says weather forecast another tropical storm out there but should miss us, damn I hope so. I'm looking forward to Winter this year. beautiful lazy days with no lawn to mow.

----------


## Shutree

> no lawn to mow.


I really can't mow mine at the moment, it is just too swampy. On the plus side, there has been so little sunlight that it isn't growing too fast at the moment.

----------


## DrWilly

> The gf says weather forecast another tropical storm out there but should miss us, damn I hope so. I'm looking forward to Winter this year. beautiful lazy days with no lawn to mow.



Get a goat.

----------


## tunk

Well if there is a God out there, today he smiled on me, or maybe it is karma. About 4pm I got a tip from a man that said he knew where Pooh and Ashley were. I'm out of here like a rocket. What a fucking adventure, I rescued my dogs. I will tell the whole story before I forget because I am an old man and it's worth remembering. The gf led me to the edge of the flood where a Thai man was supposed to meet us, he wasn't there. but he had told her where they were. There are several rescue boats there, but they are rescuing people, no problem. I walked from Warren to Ubon 2 days I can walk to find my dogs. So I headed off into flood water, I had no plan what to do if I found them, I only had food to feed them and then come up with another plan. I have to tell this part, I went to the wrong place first, it was a deserted business, but they had left the guard dogs. Way over here the water was only about 6 inches deep, I walked through that business and I have guard dogs on both sides of me telling me to leave, and I'm telling them fuck you. Yes I may be a tad crazy, but I also carry a beautiful Buck knife, and I wouldn't go down easy. You know dogs can read your face, they read mine and left me the fuck alone. Decided the wrong place so back through the chest deep, the deepest, back to the median strip, the highest ground to walk to the next place. I think it was the DoIt hardware. And there I met up with the man that had seen my dogs. I had actually had a few words with this man earlier in the day when I made my walk across. That same morning I had fed this mans dogs, he is hanging out on the median strip with his three dogs. He starts telling me about his one dog only has three legs and where he lives, I told him I know these dogs, I see them every morning on my route. We could not comunicate very well, he never got the message that I was looking for lost dogs. He is very happy to take me to my dogs, yes he knows about the reward. They were in the Doit warehouse. When you walk away from the median strip at about waist deep they have built a scafolding cat walk for their employees to cross the deeper water and sand bag wall. He led me across there into a warehouse the size of a football field. We walked clear to the other end and nothing, on the way back they heard me calling and came out of hiding. They were so scared, two small females being bullied by the local dogs, for 3 days. When Pooh saw me her fear left just that quick, she ran to me and was so crazy happy, Ashley it took longer, its like she was in shock from protecting her daughter for, however long ago they left home. I was so happy, but still had no plan what I would do with them. Leaving them there was out of the question, Pooh would never leave me walk away, so I decided to try and get them to the abandoned building, with the other 3. I think they would stay on the high and dry with their pack instead of follow me back in the water. Its a half mile down the road and thigh deep strong current, still had no real plan. I knew they would not both follow me across that catwalk, down into the water and swim to the median strip, at this point the median strip still had 6 inches of dry ground. Ashley was so scared I knew she couldn't do it so I grabbed her up in my arms and carried her across the catwalk, and then we had to go down a ladder and into the water. Ever go down a ladder facing away from it while carrying a dog. Two steps from the bottom I slipped and went down clear under the water, but only waist deep so I popped right up and never even dropped my fucking dog. got her over to the median strip, turned around and looked and I was right Pooh followed us. We could only go a short distance and the water was deeper and the median strip gone, and it was still a long way to go through deeper water, with current. God smiled on me again. I looked up just in time to see a man get out of a boat and the boat leaving with only one man in it. Chuai dai mai...will you help me. I told him I need to get these dogs to the Shell station. He said he couldn't get there but he could get close, lets go. So he took me to another catwalk close to Shell. The water was chest deep and I would have to carry the dogs through the deep water, across two lane highway [ no traffic ],up to the median, which was knee deep at this point, back into deep water and up to the safehouse with their pack. I got right into the water chest deep and was able to snatch Pooh out of the boat and start carrying her across, I was so tired when I got to the median, I squated down and held Pooh while I rested, followed the median for a ways, then rested again before crossing the deepest water and reach the safehouse. For a short distance its deep enough your starting to float and lose traction. Still had to go back for Ash. No worry about Pooh following, she was happy to be with her pack. So I go back for Ash still waiting in the boat, I couldn't snatch her out like I did Pooh, she was too scared. I had to go up on the catwalk and coax her out of the boat so I could pick her up. Well going down the ladder I missed the last step and down I went again, clear under. Popped up, spit and never dropped my fucking dog. When I popped up I heard the crowd gasp, yeah I didn't mention there were at least 40 or maybe 50 Thai watching what was happening. Maybe 30 employees from the business standing on the median waiting for the next soldiers truck and another 25 at the business filling sandbags. And you know Thai not one person stepped out to help. but you know Thai, fear water, fear the dark, fear everything, fuck them. It was a struggle, I was exhausted. When I put Ash on shore, they started bonding and I turned to leave right away. After 2 days bitching at them the pack know they aren't supposed to follow and after what Pooh and Ash just went through I was pretty sure they wouldn't try. Walked out to the median, stuck out my thumb to the first soldier truck I saw and caught a ride back to Warren. It was a good day.

----------


## helge

> Well if there is a God out there, today he smiled on me, or maybe it is karma.
> 
>  About 4pm I got a tip from a man that said he knew where Pooh and Ashley were. I'm out of here like a rocket. What a fucking adventure, I rescued my dogs.
> 
>  I will tell the whole story before I forget because I am an old man and it's worth remembering.
> 
> 
>  The gf led me to the edge of the flood where a Thai man was supposed to meet us, he wasn't there. but he had told her where they were.
> 
> ...



Good one, Tunk

(took the liberty and chopped it up a bit)

----------


## tunk

Thanks helge, when I wrote it I was still very high on adrenalin.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Just keeps raining and the water keeps rising. I walk the edge of the flood with a bag of food, there are so many displaced dogs. The fear in their eyes breaks your heart. You just want to comfort them and tell them be strong, it will be OK. I used this photo to make fliers and offer a reward for Pooh. Pooh is on the left, Sally is safe in the abandon building.


Aw, they are so sweet. I can imagine all the displaced dogs  :Sad: 

I am so happy you recovered your dogs!! You did good, and it sounds so stressful, with a happy ending!  :Smile: 
I love dogs and cats... I once volunteered at the Soi Dog Foundation in Phuket many years ago. The dogs were so happy to have visitors and be able to be walked. They do good things at the Soi Dog Foundation.

----------


## tunk

Yes the Soi Foundation, 3 years ago during the flood a team came from Pattaya and rescued dogs. I sit on the ground this morning guarding the puppies so the adults would let them eat. This dog walked up to me, his nose just inches from mine. I admit a little bit of shit may have leaked out, then he kissed me.

----------


## DrWilly

> I admit a little bit of shit may have leaked out,


Next time only drink bottled water.

----------


## Mendip

^^ He looks a bit like our Yogi around the face, just different colouring.

Some of these dogs may not be the most beautiful on the outside but they make up for that from within.

----------


## Shutree

> It was a good day.


That's quite a story. Well done Tunk.

----------


## tunk

Thanks Shutree. I took the walk again this morning through the flood waters to feed my pack. It's the last time I will be able to walk, the water is still rising and it's just too dangerous. Tomorrow I'll pay a Thai man to take me in a boat.

----------


## tunk

> ^^ He looks a bit like our Yogi around the face, just different colouring.
> 
> Some of these dogs may not be the most beautiful on the outside but they make up for that from within.


Exactly. You see some of these males interact with the other males, and they are so vicious, then when they walk up to you they are sweet babies.

----------


## malmomike77

> He looks a bit like our Yogi around the face, just different colouring.


nah, that dog has pit bull in there somewhere

----------


## tunk

Thats what I thought too, pit bull.

----------


## DrWilly

> Tomorrow I'll pay a Thai man to take me in a boat.


How the tune changes.

----------


## Loy Toy

> nah, that dog has pit bull in there somewhere


The colouring certainly is pit bull common.

Looks about half the size of my Bruno.

----------


## helge

> Attachment 93527






> that dog has pit bull in there somewhere


American pit bull ?

Maybe

But the white socks and sandals suggest some british genes

----------


## malmomike77

> But the white socks and sandals suggest some british genes


have you never seen American Tourists on safari?

----------


## helge

> have you never seen American Tourists on safari?


Why ?

I don't even own a riffle and wouldn't shoot them if I did

----------


## tunk

> How the tune changes.


 What part of "the water is still rising " that you don't understand you stupid piece of shit ?  You never have anything to add to a thread. What could you add ? You live in a box in Malaysia. Your life must be so miserable, you pathetic piece of shit.

----------


## tunk

Picture doesn't do this dog justice. His head is massive and he has those jaws like a bear trap. He belongs to the monk in the next village. The monk comes by boat every morning, to walk and gather food. I saw him yesterday, he shares food with his dog before getting in his boat and going back. His dog waits here.

----------


## tunk

These are my 3 that survived from the litter of 7. On the right you can see what these people do for a living. The next village over make these out of clay and ash from burning rice chaft. There are always piles of clay and ash lining the road, it's always a shithole. When the water resedes, there village will be under several inches of this mix. On the left you can see the dog from the previous pic, he has adopted me. When I sit putting my shoes back on, he sits right up against me, looking out at 15 other dogs telling them to stay the fuck away.

----------


## tunk

Walked across the street this morning to check the water level. Stood at the edge of the water looking at my house. I thought I was still 5 or 6 feet safe, looks like 3 feet and it will be at my doorstep. It's been rising 5 or 6 inches a day.

----------


## Shutree

> Walked across the street this morning to check the water level. Stood at the edge of the water looking at my house. I thought I was still 5 or 6 feet safe, looks like 3 feet and it will be at my doorstep. It's been rising 5 or 6 inches a day.


Is that the Mun River? I think all the water from here flows down to the big reservoir at Khon Kaen and then on to the Mun. It will take a while to get there.

----------


## katie23

@tunk - Thanks for the work that you do for the dogs. May God/ Allah/ Buddha bless you. Stray dogs (and cats) are indeed a problem in many developing countries (PH included).

----------


## tunk

Yeah it's the Mun. Well I hope we don't get a wall of water like we did 3 years ago. The wall came so fast and it was like nobody even knew it was coming. How in the hell could there not have been a warning. I posted a picture of evacuees across the street from me, if I see them packing up to leave, I'll know they heard something. But the Thai are not very good at planning ahead, when they look down and are standing in water then they will think to start packing up.

----------


## tunk

Thank you katie, it's not over yet, the water is still rising. I just got home from crossing the flood, first time I had to take a boat. Take my scooter to the edge of the water in Warren, get on gov. boat and go to Ubon, get off at the bridge and feed brown dog, and many others at the edge of the water. Catch a boat back to Warren and ask the nice young soldier if we can stop for 2 minutes to feed my dogs, he is a good man, no problem. I can't spend any time with them, but their bellies are full. If it keeps rising at the same rate, tomorrow I will take a hammer and nails to build them a higher platform. The building is flooded, they are up on a table, but it is plenty big for 4 dogs. I'm down to 4, Ashley is gone. Not sure why but I believe maybe Bau the alpha female might have made her leave. There is a pile of lumber, if it don't float away I can build them a platform. When we got back to Warren I tipped the nice young soldier, tomorrow they will know what I want.

----------


## tunk

This is brown dog that lives under the bridge, he lives on the bridge now. I go feed him everyday. He eats then tells me " well I got shit to do dad ' then off he goes. Sniffing out all the strange pussy, pissing on everything, and acting like he owns the place. He has adapted very well.



Brown dogs gf, she loves the water.



My pack. I put the ramp in for Sarge, the minature Shepard looking dog, he has a bad leg.







That pile of lumber on the right, what do you suppose lives in there ? Everything, toads, spiders, one small snake, and lots of centipedes. I killed 6 centipedes, two of them giants. I didn't dig any deeper in the pile than I had to. That black dog just joined them today.

----------


## tunk

I don't own a TV, haven't for 16 years. Not a fan of sitting watching somebody else live their life, the things I do are small, but everyday I'm out there. Some of the things I see. Some idiot on a jet ski trying to earn a baht by pulling a small boat through the flood waters, didn't go well at all. The small plastic boat starts whip lashing back and forth in the current, two passengers and their cargo dumped in the strong current. From wading in this flood water so much, I've seen, its not the depth of the water its the current.
 The young soldiers almost always polite, second flood that I've mingled with the soldiers and they have always been helpful. Yesterday a RTARF man ripped me a new ass. I was getting in the taxi boat and this short fat man, with a face like a pig, got within inches of my face, looked up at me and just ripped me a new ass about " falang doesn't understand daw Q. " It was like this man had been waiting his whole life to rip a falang, he was loving showing the crowd who was in charge. Before I could open my stupid mouth, two Thai ladies standing behing me told the man he was wrong, the falang has been standing here in front of us all this time. The gf tells me the RTARF man probably loose face because of that and maybe I should avoid him in the future. 
 The main artery connecting Warren and Ubon is 6 lane highway, lined with the giant hardwares, and giant parking lots. Won't guess the distance, but its a long ways from the hardware on the left side to the one on the opposite side of the road. The hardware on the right was short on sandbags, the one on the left had sandbags to spare. The employees formed a bucket brigade. Every boat from the stores and DoHome has a giant warehouse, every cement tub, and they moved the sandbags from one side of the road to the other. Maybe a couple hundred people  in that chain,looked like ants moving this sand.. Many employees still have to come to work everyday by boat to help man the walls. Some places they are trying to hold back 8 feet of water with sand bags and pumps. DoHome may have 20 big pumps, and I don't mean 2 inch pumps. they are pumping 5 or 6 inches, solid stream with all these big pumps. The news this morning, DoHome lost the battle last night.
 Almost daylight and I have dogs to feed.

----------


## Shutree

I noticed that Google Maps has a feature, search "Northeastern Thailand floods". There are 2 hotspots, maybe wetspots, around Ubon Ratchatani. 
There was a local government advice last night about more water being released from the Ubolratana Dam. That shouldn't affect us, we are upstream, it will be going Tunk's way. I am rooting for Tunk's dogs, not out of the trees/water yet.

----------


## tunk

Thanks Shutree, I appreciate that. As of today the water is still rising, slowly but still rising. Spent an hour with them today, Sally has learned that there are fish in the water and spends some time chasing fish. Pooh won't leave my side while I'm there, she lay beside me on that table, put her head on my lap and dosed off while I petted her. I've heard about more water coming our way, just hope they release it slowly so it doesn't make things worse. I passed the DoHome that flooded last night, it looks like a wall of sand bags gave away.

----------


## tunk

I Googled it Shutree, I didn't find the map showing flood water but it was interesting to see the area. On the South side of the river, Thetsaban 74 Alley, thats the route where I feed dogs. It's right on the rivers edge and 3 years ago when the flood water receded, the road started crumbling into the river. It was down to one lane. Three years and never repaired, it won't survive this flood.

----------


## Shutree

> , I didn't find the map


Try this link:

Google Maps

or this one

Google Maps

----------


## tunk

Thanks, I found those maps, but all I saw were flags at flooded areas. The gf showed me what I was looking for on Ubon Sky Vision. WOW, it is so huge and getting bigger. Its only rising a couple inches a day, at this rate my dogs will be safe for another week. Another week and I'll be under water here, starting to make serious decisions about what I'm going to do here.

----------


## S Landreth

Today the National Dog Show was held. A nice-looking bulldog won the top prize.

I wouldn’t own one. They have health issues.

And this year’s winner in the Pound Dog Group went to my daughter’s dog, again.

 
Daughter told me she selected the dog because it was so ugly no one would adopt it.

----------


## Mendip

^ The breeding of flat-faced dogs has been made illegal in Norway due to the health problems the dogs face. It has been classed as cruelty and rightly so, imo.

----------


## Loy Toy

My Pug had breathing problems her entire life.

Probably why she slept 23 hours of the day

----------


## S Landreth

> The breeding of flat-faced dogs has been made illegal in Norway due to the health problems the dogs face.





> My Pug had breathing problems her entire life.


Years ago, I was at an outside Dog Show event in Thailand. It wasn’t April hot outside but it was warm.

A guy was walking his three bulldogs from one area to another under a large canvas tent (open sides). One dog hit the floor and wasn’t moving (blacking out?). The owner picked the dog up and started rubbing the dog’s chest. After a few seconds the dog did wake but was panting heavily.

----------


## malmomike77

The Kennel Club have a lot to answer for in allowing these characteristics to be identified to pedigree breeds

----------


## helge

I saw a couple of Siberian Huskies in Khon Kaen.

Talk about cruelty


Not so much because of the heat, but how can you keep a dog in Thailand, that can't bark ?

----------


## Mendip

^ Siberian Huskies can't bark?

I used to keep basenjis and I thought they were the only barkless dog?

----------


## helge

> Siberian Huskies can't bark?


Not the ones that I had the pleasure of knowing.

Maybe they can, but just choose not too  :Smile: 

Free country, ain't it ?

 :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

^ It ain't free for me, mate.

----------


## helge

I know, but even you can choose not to bark.

----------


## Shutree

The gf works at a local government office. There are always a few dogs in residence. Currently there are 4 adult dogs with a fifth older dog who comes and goes, plus a new litter of puppies hiding somewhere nearby. My responsibility is to buy sacks of rice and various bits of protein that are sold in the market cheaply and really don't look fit for human consumption. The gf does the rest. There is a handyman caretaker who lives on site and he has been instructed to feed them on weekends and over the next four days when the staff don't come to work.
The dogs are mostly well-behaved. There are some members of the public who visit to whom the dogs seem to take an instant dislike, then those people complain and some time later the dogs will be poisoned. Everyone denies knowing who is responsible. This holiday weekend is a high risk time, let's hope they make it through to next year.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Wife goes to Macro and buy scrap meats and chicken carcases that have a bit of bone on them. 
 was always told that we should nit give chicken bones to dogs, and I have told so to the wife , who looks at me like I am crazy. Which of course I am,otherwise I would not live in Thailand. 
Anyway everyone seems to feed chicken and chickenbones to the dogs and they all seem to be doing fine.
Too fine if you ask me. 
It is a problem . Of course you can't let the starve, but at the same time, well fed healthy dogs have more babies, which creates  IMO a viciouse , 
But what can you do when someone dumps a sweet , cute puppy in your Soi? 
We just got our fifth dog,all rescue dogs,  and by coincidence they are all female. So you can imagine. 
The new one I call Kee Noi, wife thinks it's funny, but not appropriate, with all the kids that play in our soi.
So they call it Nong Noi. Nog being the wife's sister.

----------


## S Landreth

^^Ever think about putting collars on them and have them either spayed or neutered?

----------


## Shutree

> ^^Ever think about putting collars on them and have them either spayed or neutered?


It all begins to get a bit awkward, what with these being public offices open to the great unwashed. There are people 'in charge' who aren't necessarily dog lovers. We try to rehouse a puppy or two when we can. To some extent I share the gf's Thai view, to help them live day to day and otherwise let nature take its course. I doubt that collars and vets would stop the poisoning cycle, sadly.
As others have already said, what is really needed is some kind of organised program to address the dog issue. I'm not holding my breath.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^^Ever think about putting collars on them and have them either spayed or neutered?


all our dogs except the puppy who is too young   are neutered ,and one that is a barker wears a bark collar, 'cause I like mt afternoon nap. :Smile: 
Other than that they are always in our yard. I open the sliding gate and they all run out like crazy , but they never leave our Soi, and always come back after a few minute.
They are not stupid, they  know which side your bread is buttered on  LOL

----------


## david44

> a bark collar


 do they make em wife size? asking for a freind

----------


## Stumpy

> We just got our fifth dog


Congrats.  We have our 4th coming in 4 weeks.  

On food I have never fed any dog here or in the US Chicken Bones.  There are a bunch of Reads about it on the internet.  

We feed our dogs kibble.  Early on we went the "Thai" diet which is rice and whatever.  Problem I found is that their crap was a sloppy mess to pick up.  I told wife. No more.  I buy big bags of kibble off Lazada and they eat up and moreover their dumps are easy pick ups with shovel.  

They do get occasional Prime Rib bones or big pork bones that I buy at Makro and wife cooks and I cut in pieces with my Sawzall.  My wife also has this place where she buys these big ass pig ears that we give them and they gnaw on them for hours.  

HNY BB.   :Smile:

----------


## Shutree

It's turning into a dog day.
At home this afternoon and the two dogs spring into action. All hell breaks loose. My first thought is: snake. They do a madly barking fast lap of the house and keep going for a second round, so I set off in the opposite direction to meet a cat at full speed, round the last corner then up a tree. We have never had a cat in the garden before, the dogs thought it was fantastic, even though they are not much bigger than the cat. We had to call the neighbour to get her cat out of the tree.
Isan drama at its highest. I'll be dining out on this for months to come.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> It's turning into a dog day.
> At home this afternoon and the two dogs spring into action. All hell breaks loose. My first thought is: snake. They do a madly barking fast lap of the house and keep going for a second round, so I set off in the opposite direction to meet a cat at full speed, round the last corner then up a tree. We have never had a cat in the garden before, the dogs thought it was fantastic, even though they are not much bigger than the cat. We had to call the neighbour to get her cat out of the tree.
> Isan drama at its highest. I'll be dining out on this for months to come.


Is the cat still there?
Our cat is a bit of a vagabont , but always comes back and loves to sleep with us,only lately she started waking up 3am meowing  and wanting to play 
after a couple of time of doing that ,I somewhat tersely took her and put her out on the balcony with her pillow, and a bit of water and food.
I think she got pissed off , and I have not seen her for over a week. 
She ignores us to the name Ameao. If you call  her that ,and she ignores you , it might be her.

----------


## ootai

> On food I have never fed any dog here or in the US Chicken Bones.  There are a bunch of Reads about it on the internet.


As I have said on here I believe this to be an urban myth. I have fed all our dogs chopped up and cooked chicken carcasses for the past 6+ years and never had an issue.
I cut the carcasses/bones into small pieces never bigger than  2cm.
I am not saying that there may be an occasional problem but I don't believe it is specifically attributed to chicken bones.

IMHO the chicken bone that may cause the biggest risk is the long thin needle like bone that they have in their leg.
Dogs that guts their food and don't chew could also be a higher risk.

But I expect Stumpy to come back with his disclaimer thoughts just like he does re how to cook a steak.
A saying I particularly like is:

"A person's perspective IS their reality".

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> As I have said on here I believe this to be an urban myth.


Dont know if it is or isn't , but same here. Wife has being buying chicken carcases (chicken there most of the meat has being removed, but some remains) boiling it and mixed with rice, she often feeds to the dogs in addition to dry dogfood. 
We never had a problem and it looks like the little bustards will outlive me.

----------


## Mendip

> We have never had a cat in the garden before, the dogs thought it was fantastic, even though they are not much bigger than the cat. We had to call the neighbour to get her cat out of the tree.
> Isan drama at its highest. I'll be dining out on this for months to come.


Bloody hell Shutree, you could have got yourself on the national morning news with that drama if you'd had your wits about you... if you want some degree of fame of course.

The wife's news on Amarin 34 today seemed to be dominated by a woman who had moved into a new apartment with water marks on the ceilings and blocked sinks. Riveting stuff it was...

As for chicken bones, I have always been of the understanding that dogs should never be given cooked chicken bones as they go so brittle, but that raw chicken bones (carcasses) should be no problem. A vet I once had in the UK told me that the majority of his dog work was due to bones piecing the stomach wall.

Our dogs get the very occasional big bone... maybe a cow leg bone from which they try and get the marrow out of. I think they cost 5 or 10 Baht each at the market. To be honest this is too much trouble though as bones cause fights so I find it easier to give them each one of MalmoMike's chewy bone treats once a day.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> To be honest this is too much trouble though as bones cause fights so I find it easier to give them each one of MalmoMike's chewy bone treats once a day.


I know what you mean. when wife gives them bones, they are all growling at eachother.

----------


## Stumpy

> But I expect Stumpy to come back with his disclaimer thoughts just like he does re how to cook a steak.
> A saying I particularly like is:
> 
> "A person's perspective IS their reality".


 ^ Bless you mate.  Happy New Year.   :Smile: 

The good thing from our household is we do not eat enough chicken to worry about it.  Wife tosses the thigh bones in trash and done.  As for Steaks.  Like in any restaurant, the customer chooses their cooking preference.  Some prefer it cooked like baseball glove tough that requires it being cut with a serrated knife and then chewed on it for a few minutes.  Others prefer it to be incredibly tender and can be easily cut with basically a butter knife. 

I will stay away from rice and chicken bones for our mutts.  Stick with Kibble and the on and off pork or beef bone to keep them busy.

I will say the big pork ears really do the trick for teeth cleaning and keeping them busy.

----------


## Joe 90

Ruddy fireworks on NYE turn our fearless protector into a quivering wreck!

Thankfully he has his Buffalo ear Xmas present to keep him occupied..



I swear he enjoyed opening his presents more than the minions..




Have a woofy new year


 :dog rocks:  ::doglol::  :dogrun1:

----------


## prawnograph

*Nakhon Si Thammarat man imprisoned for slaughter, consumption of puppies*
6 January 2023

*A Nakhon Si Thammarat man has been prosecuted under Thailands animal welfare law for the slaughter of puppies for consumption. The man was sentenced to three months in prison following a joint investigation by animal welfare organisation Soi Dog Foundation and Chaloem Phrakiat Police.*

The killing of dogs and cats and the consumption of their meat is illegal in Thailand under the Cruelty Prevention and Welfare of Animal Act, B.E. 2557 (2014)  an Act which Soi Dog worked closely with the government to introduce. This successful sentencing under the Act marks a positive step forward for animal welfare in Thailand and demonstrates the foundations unwavering commitment to fighting animal cruelty in all its forms.  

Concern was first raised in this case by Soi Dog mobile clinic staff stationed in the province who encountered a puppy with a deep laceration to its neck. Local residents led staff to the man, stating that they believed him to be routinely butchering and eating puppies but had been fearful of taking action as he was known to be violent and often under the influence of drugs. 

The wounded puppy and its five littermates were transported to the Soi Dog shelter in Phuket for safety and treatment. 


One of the survivors

----------


## Shutree

> A Nakhon Si Thammarat man has been prosecuted under Thailand’s animal welfare law for the slaughter of puppies for consumption.


One of my neighbour's dogs vanished a couple of weeks ago. Then he found out two other dogs along the lane went missing about the same time. No trace of any of them. He assumes they were taken for the pot.

----------


## DrWilly

> This successful sentencing under the Act marks a positive step forward for animal welfare in Thailand and demonstrates the foundation’s unwavering commitment to fighting animal cruelty in all its forms.


How about sorting out the street dog problem first?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Gog Noi , AKA  kee Noi, Getting training,
Now she brings me anything she can find to get a treat. Alleast the whole yard is clean from any twig . LOL
Not sure why my YouTube videos show up only as links. Am I doing something wrong when I am uploading them? Anyway.
Nog Noi - YouTube

----------


## Mendip

^ I can't help feeling that Gog Noi (or is it Nog Noi?) would get on really well with little Reg?

----------


## Joe 90

:smiley laughing:  :dogrun1:  :dogrun1:  :dogrun1:  :dogrun1:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^ I can't help feeling that Gog Noi (or is it Nog Noi?) would get on really well with little Reg?


I don't know why PCs put  letters I don't want to use, on the same keyboard and screw me up. We should all start a petition and send it the PC manufacturers administration compelling them to address this issue. Grrrr

----------

